# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Κάθετες γραμμές σε InFocus 5700

## AKHS

Σε προτζέκτορα InFocus 5700 δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά εμφανίζει κάθετες γραμμές τον άνοιξα καθάρισα της επαφές της μητρικής κάρτας με το DMD αλλά δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση...
Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει ;

----------


## AKHS

Βλέπω ότι στα περισσότερα  θέματα που αφορούν προτζέκτορες δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις μάλλον είναι φτωχές οι γνώσεις μας εδώ... 
Μάλλον πρέπει να  θέλεις αντικατάσταση το DMD chip αλλά που να το βρεις και πόσο να κάνει...

----------


## UV.

Άκη αν είναι το DMD Chip S1076-6008 βλέπω ότι το φθηνότερο στο ebay έχει ~90€ καινούργιο
αλλά μπορεί να θέλουν καθάρισμα οι επαφές του έχεις κάνει κάτι γι αυτό;
ο προτζέκτορας αυτός δεν είχε σκόνη μέσα;
συνήθως ένα καλό καθάρισμα είναι η μισή επισκευή

----------


## AKHS

Καλημέρα Νίκο και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου ο συγκεκριμένος φοράει  το S1057-6221 και δεν μπόρεσα να τον βρω στο ebay . Το μηχάνημα ήταν  πεντακάθαρο σαν καινούργιο ούτε ίχνος από σκόνη. Το άνοιξα και έκανα  εκτεταμένο καθαρισμό στης επαφές του DMD πολλές φορές  αλλά δεν έγινε  τίποτα

----------


## x_toz

Καλησπερα.σε μια αντιστοιχη περιπτωση παλι με infocus το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε επειδη ο προτζεκτορας ηταν σε βαση οροφης 2 χρονια περιπου και το προβλημα ηταν ψυχρη κολληση εκεινος ηταν ο x10 και ειχε αρκετο βαρος ο συγκεκριμενος.παντως τις ιδιες γραμμες εβγαζε....

----------

